# Allegro 94 cab battery



## tornado70 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, Dose anyone know how to reset the cab battery warning on the main panel. We left the radio on while van was parked up and flattened the battery. We recharged the battery and all seemed ok. The only problem is the low battery warning will not reset. According to the manual is should reset when the battery reaches 12.5V. When we check the voltage on the panel it reads 0V which is obviously not right. Put volt meter on battery and it read 12.9V. Has anyone else had a similar problem? Would appreciate any advice, thanks Rob


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

This year and a half old but it has just happened to me and traced it to a fuse.

Did you get it sorted?

LT man


----------

